# Job Seekers Benefit - Can you go on holidays?



## StayAtHomeDa (14 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I was made redundant a couple of months back and I'm now receiving Job seekers benefit. I recently received my redundancy cheque and as my wife is now working harder than ever to hold onto her job and could really do with a break, we decided to take a holiday abroad for one week before things get even worse.

My question is how does this affect my Job seekers benefit? Am I entitled to take a holiday? Do I tell them I'm not available for work for that week? I can't find any info on welfare.ie or citizens information.


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vandriver (14 Apr 2009)

Request a holiday form from your social welfare office.You are allowed 2 weeks holiday in the year I think.


----------



## Marietta (14 Apr 2009)

That's correct, you are allowed two weeks holidays in the year, do let social welfare office know a week or two before you leave.


----------



## StayAtHomeDa (14 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I'll ask at the social welfare office next week.


----------

